# problems with pressing white



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

hi there I'm having some problems with pressing white plastisol ink on black gilden shirts I'm doing them at 190 for 15sec but only on white do i get a prob with corners lifting when i cold peel the transfur paper off hope some one can help thanks.


----------

